

Survey: Do You Donate to Crowdfunding Projects? - MediaSquirrel
https://docs.google.com/a/mirel.es/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFB6Vkd5UUpmUFBxczQyWGR6Zm9sUXc6MQ

======
utopkara
WTF! We don't get to see the results after filling in? This is not cool. You
get my info, you show me the stats. It is just common courtesy.

------
apl002
Would you be willing to make the results of this survey public?

~~~
MediaSquirrel
Done. See:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtciyzmDIEjWdGV...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtciyzmDIEjWdGVjcm44YjI3dVFjcUY4UXZ1SGtzalE&usp=sharing#gid=0)

------
MediaSquirrel
Results will be used to improve: <http://ka-ching.co>

~~~
alxndr
Whole page fades to white for me with JS turned off. I'd suggest fixing that.

------
dpcan
I've pledged money, but all the ones I've tried killed their campaign before
the deadline.

------
alxndr
There's a gap in the answers to your "how much $ have you donated" question.

~~~
MediaSquirrel
thanks! will fix

------
javajosh
This whole thing leaves a bad taste in my mouth. It reeks of self-promotion.
Self-submitted survey on the front-page of HN? How could that have possibly
happened without a voting ring? The user doesn't get to see results, and the
email for the submitter is "moneyplease@swigme.com"? This is Hacker News, not
"Shameless Manipulative Sociopath News".

When did HN become such an easy target for blatant manipulation? If I was a
moderator I'd bury this story, and ban MediaSquirrel. It's one of those times
I wish I could downvote stories, at least.

~~~
MediaSquirrel
Hello, I just made the results of the survey public here:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtciyzmDIEjWdGV...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtciyzmDIEjWdGVjcm44YjI3dVFjcUY4UXZ1SGtzalE&usp=sharing)

I wanted to make them public from the get go, but didn't want to reveal the
emails and phone numbers of the other survey respondents. Just figured out a
solution thanks to HN.

Enjoy!

~~~
javajosh
Surveys don't ask for personally identifying information. Lead-gen does. If
you were honest about what you are doing then you wouldn't have had a problem.

Thank you for not denying the voting ring, at least, Mireles.

~~~
MediaSquirrel
Dude, it's called customer development. I'm going to talk to potential users
of the service who voluntarily shared their contact info at the end of a
survey.

Why all the weird hostility and accusations? Is crowdfunding not a thing worth
exploring in your mind?

~~~
javajosh
Perhaps the hostility comes from the fact that you're calling dishonest
manipulation of guileless hackers "customer development".

And don't call me dude.

